# Post your metals!



## jasonc

How big is your stack? What premium pieces did you order? Anything and everything about precious or base metals is welcome in this discussion!


----------



## Medic33

I got some cheese does that count? what about a 2015 quarter? got one of those too.


----------



## Kauboy

I have 5 steel cans full of brass, lead, and some other steel.

Are you seriously asking for people to post detailed information about the wealth they hold?


----------



## Medic33

yes, yes it is.:bs:


----------



## paraquack

I got a 1955 Mercury dime and a couple of oz of silver. 395 pound of copper plated lead and 22 pound of bare lead not including the brass. Ok, it's only an estimate from when I moved.


----------



## AquaHull

I have some heavy metals just waiting for ya.


----------



## jasonc

Kauboy said:


> I have 5 steel cans full of brass, lead, and some other steel.
> 
> Are you seriously asking for people to post detailed information about the wealth they hold?


Not detailed information, but general information about specific things you're buying to give other people ideas, or sales that you've found, etc.


----------



## jasonc

paraquack said:


> I got a 1955 Mercury dime and a couple of oz of silver. 395 pound of copper plated lead and 22 pound of bare lead not including the brass. Ok, it's only an estimate from when I moved.


A 1955 Mercury dime? I didn't know they made Mercury dimes after 1945


----------



## paraquack

jasonc said:


> A 1955 Mercury dime? I didn't know they made Mercury dimes after 1945


You are absolutely correct. Wish I could claim spell check, but I can't. Bad fingers, BAAAADDDD fingers. Actually was off the top of my head and I blew it. One is a 1937 (had completely forgotten about finding it, and the other is a 1942 w/o mint marks. I think I have another one but can't find it.


----------



## ekim

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## jasonc

paraquack said:


> You are absolutely correct. Wish I could claim spell check, but I can't. Bad fingers, BAAAADDDD fingers. Actually was off the top of my head and I blew it. One is a 1937 (had completely forgotten about finding it, and the other is a 1942 w/o mint marks. I think I have another one but can't find it.


That's great! I have a soft spot for Mercury dimes and anything Barber. I just started putting together a set of Mercury dimes and have 24 currently, but the highlight of my collection is definitely the two 1924 D. Not sure how I have two, but only one is in good enough condition to be worth much.


----------



## bigwheel

I used to have collector books which took pennies. One went from 1901 or maybe 1909 to the forties then the other one took over. Had them both overflowing with rare pennies. Then we got in the shorts one time back in the old newlywed days when the Little Bride hoofed it down to the 7-11 with the oldest addition to buy a pack of smokes. It made me sick. Swore off of getting married again. Wimmen tend to have exotic thinking patterns.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

I have been purchasing various types of silver from JM bullion I am a collector so I have various government minted coins from silver eagles, maple leafs, panda's and much more. I also collect the America the beautiful series of 5oz coins, and I also have some standard 1,5,10 oz bars for trading purposes for fun or if the economy was to crash. my intentions of the silver is the beautiful art work and my kids will either cash in or enjoy them long after I am gone. regardless when the price goes down I buy and JM offers free shipping on 100 min orders.


----------



## jasonc

Urbanprepper666 said:


> I have been purchasing various types of silver from JM bullion I am a collector so I have various government minted coins from silver eagles, maple leafs, panda's and much more. I also collect the America the beautiful series of 5oz coins, and I also have some standard 1,5,10 oz bars for trading purposes for fun or if the economy was to crash. my intentions of the silver is the beautiful art work and my kids will either cash in or enjoy them long after I am gone. regardless when the price goes down I buy and JM offers free shipping on 100 min orders.


I've been looking at the large 5 ounce rounds recently, and they're really beautiful. They have quite a premium, though. My average price per ounce is $20.50ish right now, including all of the slabbed Eagles and collectable dimes and quarters, so I'm trying to lower my average right now. Only generic rounds and junk silver for me for the next few months


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

A prepper buying numismatic coins is like a prepper buying rare wines. Makes no sense at all.

Stick with American pre-1965 silver coins, and that's all you'll need. Spend the rest of your money on items that will KEEP YOU ALIVE..........food, water, guns, medical supplies, shelter. Also spend your money on bartering items, whether YOU need them or not. Cigarettes, liquor, matches, ammo for firearms you don't own, etc.

A REAL prepper does not share any more than GENERAL details about their prepping supplies or locations. 

The people who have appeared on the prepper TV shows are IDIOTS. They compromised the safety of their families for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Ripon

I so agree.....a few coins for SHTF make sense, prefer dimes and quarters in pre 64s with out a concern for its condition. I don't need more then I can easily carry.. It can't get in the way or take the space of ammo.



PatriotFlamethrower said:


> A prepper buying numismatic coins is like a prepper buying rare wines. Makes no sense at all.
> 
> Stick with American pre-1965 silver coins, and that's all you'll need. Spend the rest of your money on items that will KEEP YOU ALIVE..........food, water, guns, medical supplies, shelter. Also spend your money on bartering items, whether YOU need them or not. Cigarettes, liquor, matches, ammo for firearms you don't own, etc.
> 
> A REAL prepper does not share any more than GENERAL details about their prepping supplies or locations.
> 
> The people who have appeared on the prepper TV shows are IDIOTS. They compromised the safety of their families for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Jason I normally keep my average for most of my silver coins around $17 on average but the ATB set I just let loose when prices are down and treat my self.

Patriot smh... im a prepper. im a survivalist I also have a everyday life with everyday enjoyments. There is more to life then wasting your life savings and personal time preparing for something bad to happen. I enjoy my life very much so with vacations collectibles and time with my children. silver rounds bars as well as pre 1965 coins are all great items to keep a pile of (*INCASE*) something happens in our lifetime. as for sharing the details of my coin collection I seriously doubt any of my fellow preppers here are going to come to my home which by the way is in jersey city NJ to murder my self my wife and my children over some silver you could simply ask for and id be happy to share  that being said how about we stay on topic and continue on posting our silver collections :77:


----------



## jasonc

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> A prepper buying numismatic coins is like a prepper buying rare wines. Makes no sense at all.
> 
> Stick with American pre-1965 silver coins, and that's all you'll need. Spend the rest of your money on items that will KEEP YOU ALIVE..........food, water, guns, medical supplies, shelter. Also spend your money on bartering items, whether YOU need them or not. Cigarettes, liquor, matches, ammo for firearms you don't own, etc.
> 
> A REAL prepper does not share any more than GENERAL details about their prepping supplies or locations.
> 
> The people who have appeared on the prepper TV shows are IDIOTS. They compromised the safety of their families for their 15 minutes of fame.


I definitely agree with this, but I have been collecting coins for quite a while and enjoy buying numismatic coins every now and then. I only have two NCG MS69 Eagles and a few other things that were more than two dollars over spot, so it's not like I'm buying a ton of expensive metal.


----------



## sideKahr

I collect a different kind of silver than you guys do, but I like it.

View attachment 10757


_Silver basket of ornate reticulated design. Sides decorated with swags of roses and four blank cartouches. A repousse scene of two cherubs and kissing birds on the bottom. Ovoid shape with scalloped edge. The basket measures 6½" x 5½" x 1¼" inch deep. It is .830 silver with a weight of 164 grams. Made by Wilhelm Ludwig of Hanau, Germany, c. 1935. _

View attachment 10759


_Sterling silver open pedestal salt. Repousse floral decorations on bowl and base. 3¾" dia. x 1¾" height. Weight 96 grams. Fully hallmarked by Benjamin Smith II, London, 1834. _


----------



## jasonc

sideKahr said:


> I collect a different kind of silver than you guys do, but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 10757
> 
> 
> _Silver basket of ornate reticulated design. Sides decorated with swags of roses and four blank cartouches. A repousse scene of two cherubs and kissing birds on the bottom. Ovoid shape with scalloped edge. The basket measures 6½" x 5½" x 1¼" inch deep. It is .830 silver with a weight of 164 grams. Made by Wilhelm Ludwig of Hanau, Germany, c. 1935. _


WOW! That's beautiful! I haven't hardly heard of any bowls or platters that weren't .925


----------



## bigwheel

sideKahr said:


> I collect a different kind of silver than you guys do, but I like it.
> 
> View attachment 10757
> 
> 
> _Silver basket of ornate reticulated design. Sides decorated with swags of roses and four blank cartouches. A repousse scene of two cherubs and kissing birds on the bottom. Ovoid shape with scalloped edge. The basket measures 6½" x 5½" x 1¼" inch deep. It is .830 silver with a weight of 164 grams. Made by Wilhelm Ludwig of Hanau, Germany, c. 1935. _


Should make some good ammo when melted down. Werewolf medicine. We gotcha Sir.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Urbanprepper666 said:


> Jason I normally keep my average for most of my silver coins around $17 on average but the ATB set I just let loose when prices are down and treat my self.
> 
> Patriot smh... im a prepper. im a survivalist I also have a everyday life with everyday enjoyments. There is more to life then wasting your life savings and personal time preparing for something bad to happen. I enjoy my life very much so with vacations collectibles and time with my children. silver rounds bars as well as pre 1965 coins are all great items to keep a pile of (*INCASE*) something happens in our lifetime. as for sharing the details of my coin collection I seriously doubt any of my fellow preppers here are going to come to my home which by the way is in jersey city NJ to murder my self my wife and my children over some silver you could simply ask for and id be happy to share  that being said how about we stay on topic and continue on posting our silver collections :77:


Who said anything about "wasting life savings and personal time preparing for something bad to happen"?

If you want to run a full page advertisement in the "Jersey City Bugle", describing all of your precious metals assets and all of your other valuables, that's totally up to you. If you are an "urban prepper", you already have 2 strikes against you anyway. Why not tempt fate?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I see a lot of people want to stock old silver coins. Brings up a question for me. If I'm average Joe survived the apocalypse and you try to shoe me an old coin and tell me it's silver, I might look at you and say, "no, it's a half dollar." Wouldn't it be better to keep scrounging these old coins and trading them in for marked bullion? So it says right on it that it's .999 silver?


----------



## jasonc

Jakthesoldier said:


> I see a lot of people want to stock old silver coins. Brings up a question for me. If I'm average Joe survived the apocalypse and you try to shoe me an old coin and tell me it's silver, I might look at you and say, "no, it's a half dollar." Wouldn't it be better to keep scrounging these old coins and trading them in for marked bullion? So it says right on it that it's .999 silver?


I've had this thought as well. Maybe if you kept some regular non-silver coins and showed the person the difference of the side of the coins, they might believe you?


----------



## sideKahr

jasonc said:


> WOW! That's beautiful! I haven't hardly heard of any bowls or platters that weren't .925


A lot of Continental silver is less than sterling, the Germans specialized in .830 silver. Scandanavian silver is often weird. Mexican is sometimes 3 nines fine, but hard to find.


----------



## jasonc

sideKahr said:


> A lot of Continental silver is less than sterling, the Germans specialized in .830 silver. Scandanavian silver is often weird. Mexican is sometimes 3 nines fine, but hard to find.


That's interesting, I always thought silver was either .90, .925, .999, or .9999.


----------



## Arklatex

I don't see the problem with buying American eagles. I buy them often. It's a hedge against inflation. If I could afford gold I'd buy it as well. 

Collector wise I have a small stash of Morgans. They are worth more for their collector value than their silver content. Several predate 1900. 

Anytime I see pre 64 coins I snatch them up and have a good pile of them. But I refuse to pay for them by weight. I will continue to buy 1 Oz eagles instead. The pre 64 coins are becoming very rare in circulation but they still pop up now and then.


----------



## jasonc

Arklatex said:


> I don't see the problem with buying American eagles. I buy them often. It's a hedge against inflation. If I could afford gold I'd buy it as well.
> 
> Collector wise I have a small stash of Morgans. They are worth more for their collector value than their silver content. Several predate 1900.
> 
> Anytime I see pre 64 coins I snatch them up and have a good pile of them. But I refuse to pay for them by weight. I will continue to buy 1 Oz eagles instead. The pre 64 coins are becoming very rare in circulation but they still pop up now and then.


I just recently searched through over $200 in dimes, and I only found a single silver dime. I couldn't believe there was only one lol.


----------



## sideKahr

jasonc said:


> I just recently searched through over $200 in dimes, and I only found a single silver dime. I couldn't believe there was only one lol.


I worked with a guy back in the 70's who was an usher at church so he could search the collection plate coins. I'm surprised there's ANY left in circulation today.

P.S. How hard would it be for Coinstar to incorporate devices in their coin counters to kick out the silver and the copper pennies.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Wow, all I got are some wheat pennies and buffalo nickles.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I stop off at my local jeweler almost every paycheck and pick up a round/bar or two. They cycle through a lot of stuff so I always try to get different things so my collection stays diverse and unique.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Since I do not believe there will be a total economic/societal crash in my lifetime, when silver was at it's peak several years ago I sold most of the silver coins I had collected and inherited for cold hard cash. Morgan and Peace dollars, a couple hundred 64 Kennedys, quarters, dimes.


----------



## sideKahr

rice paddy daddy said:


> Since I do not believe there will be a total economic/societal crash in my lifetime, when silver was at it's peak several years ago I sold most of the silver coins I had collected and inherited for cold hard cash. Morgan and Peace dollars, a couple hundred 64 Kennedys, quarters, dimes.


I sold too when silver reached $44 per ounce a few years ago. I had bought some Eagles for around $4. It's the only ten-bagger I've had in my investing lifetime.


----------



## csi-tech

No....


----------



## jasonc

sideKahr said:


> I sold too when silver reached $44 per ounce a few years ago. I had bought some Eagles for around $4. It's the only ten-bagger I've had in my investing lifetime.


The best I've done investing has been flipping stuff I've found at yard sales or online. A few weeks ago I bought bike rims for $5 and sold them for $120, but I'm going to have to wait a few decades before I can flip my slabbed Eagles.


----------



## Ripon

Yep I was on hard times when silver crossed $40 a few years ago. I had a few hundred ounces I was able to sell.....bought a much needed diesel tractor and started making farm land....that farm land goes for $120 an acre per year now....and will forever!



rice paddy daddy said:


> Since I do not believe there will be a total economic/societal crash in my lifetime, when silver was at it's peak several years ago I sold most of the silver coins I had collected and inherited for cold hard cash. Morgan and Peace dollars, a couple hundred 64 Kennedys, quarters, dimes.


----------



## Boss Dog

Like Kauboy, my precious metals are brass & lead.


----------



## Sasquatch

This is my metal...


----------



## PaulS

Steel, copper, brass, lead and a bit of aluminum.

Just stuff I seem to collect for free - oh! I also have some stainless steel.


----------



## Smitty901

Brass, Lead, Zinc, steel


----------



## Medic33

I got a bronze medal once in the special Olympics. :cupcake:

wtf , sasquatch chews bubble gum, runs around in the woods as "batsquatch" with a MRS sasquatch, AND LISTENS TO HEAVY MEDAL-looks at beer brand label????? no man this sticker is lying this can't be beer.


----------



## Sasquatch

Medic33 said:


> I got a bronze medal once in the special Olympics. :cupcake:
> 
> wtf , sasquatch chews bubble gum, runs around in the woods as "batsquatch" with a MRS sasquatch, AND LISTENS TO HEAVY MEDAL-looks at beer brand label????? no man this sticker is lying this can't be beer.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

I have got to believe that the majority of Americans, especially adults, know that pre-1965 half dollars, quarters, dimes, and silver dollars are 90% silver.

ALL Franklin half dollars are 90% silver. Only the 1964 Kennedy half dollar is 90% silver. ALL mercury dimes are 90% silver. ALL Morgan silver dollars and Peace silver dollars are 90% silver

Less people know that the 1965-1970 Kennedy half dollars are 40% silver.

Coin collectors know that the U.S. Mint still produces 90% silver quarters and dimes as part of their proof sets.

If you are collecting non-U.S. Mint silver.................silver rounds, silver bars, etc................you better have the means to PROVE that what you are representing as being silver is actually silver. Your LIFE may depend on it. The same obviously applies to gold and platinum.


----------



## jasonc

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I have got to believe that the majority of Americans, especially adults, know that pre-1965 half dollars, quarters, dimes, and silver dollars are 90% silver.
> 
> ALL Franklin half dollars are 90% silver. Only the 1964 Kennedy half dollar is 90% silver. ALL mercury dimes are 90% silver. ALL Morgan silver dollars and Peace silver dollars are 90% silver
> 
> Less people know that the 1965-1970 Kennedy half dollars are 40% silver.
> 
> Coin collectors know that the U.S. Mint still produces 90% silver quarters and dimes as part of their proof sets.
> 
> If you are collecting non-U.S. Mint silver.................silver rounds, silver bars, etc................you better have the means to PROVE that what you are representing as being silver is actually silver. Your LIFE may depend on it. The same obviously applies to gold and platinum.


I just bought 16 40% halves... Better get rid of these I guess


----------



## Arklatex

The magnet test works pretty good. What are some other ways of proving your silver really is silver?


----------



## jasonc

Arklatex said:


> The magnet test works pretty good. What are some other ways of proving your silver really is silver?


I always weigh my silver, and I think it should come out to like 31.103 grams per troy ounce. Test kits would probably be out of the question if SHTF, but besides that, possibly a certificate of authenticity or only trade coins or bars from specific mints that have counterfeiting countermeasures, like Sunshine, and I think JM makes something similar. The 2015 Maple Leaf coins would be damn hard to counterfeit, too. I would pretty much always trust Eagles, pre '65 US coins, Maples, Sunshine, and anything in an assay.


----------



## icewolf

I really don't save up silver or such but do have a couple sets of real silverware and some old coins and such that my grandfather had collected. I mainly store other items for barter like alcohol and other luxury items.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have a complete set of quarters all years and all mints from 1932 - 1998


----------



## jasonc

So after discussing the numismatic coins that I had, I posted them on Craigslist and to my surprise, found a collector who was willing to trade for two rolls of dimes. So I traded four ounces of silver that all had high premiums (I spent $104 on them combined) for two rolls of pre 65 dimes. I also bought six Franklin halves from him as well. I got 10 total ounces from him, and only spent $154. That was a killer deal!


----------

